# 5-HTP for Anxiety. Your thoughts?



## Joel11073 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I was just wondering if it works and how well. I looked it up on Amazon and there is a schmitt-load of different size doses so I would like opinions on how many mg you take for SA.
Thanks!


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

5-HTP is one of the most effective OTC supplements for mental anxiety. The only downside is that you have to monitor the dosage or else you'll feel emotionally numb. You can counter this effect by taking small L-Tyrosine doses.

I buy mine from iherb, Now Foods brand, 100mg. I've tried others but that one is the most effective. If your main problem is anxiety 100mg upong arising will help for sure. If you feel drowsy you can take it before bed time. Don't forget to take some B6, so a potent multivitamin is a must.


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

Id go with 50mg tabs to start off with. "Natures Way" is one of the best ive used. It has B6 and Vit C included and is enteric-coated.

$8.09

http://tinyurl.com/ms8wq9


----------



## geordiemilne (Aug 8, 2009)

*htp works!*

I just started taking it tonight and I already feel a lot better! I suggest everyone try this stuff


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I take this and it doesn't seem to have reduced anxiety much, but it's helped a lot with depression, mood swings and carb cravings.

Depends on whether you're suffering from serotonin deficiency or something else though.


----------



## RedGate (Aug 16, 2009)

Does this also work well with the following that I am taking:

1,000 mg of Inositol 3x daily
500mg Choline 1x daily
St Johns Wart
B-Vitamin Complex

I do not have depression, just anxiety. I did try 100 mg HTP-5 for about 2 weeks by itself, and I guess it wasn't enough since I didn't notice much of a difference.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

in my opinion tryptophan seems to be better but u have to take a lil bit more than you would 5 htp look it up 5htp vs tryptophan


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Observing the effects of 5-HTP relative to SSRIs and tryptophan (more nausea and fast heart-rate with 5-HTP), I came to the conclusion that it doesn't cross the blood-brain barrier very well and dumps a crapload of serotonin into peripheral circulation, with a smaller amount reaching the brain.

It made "physical" anxiety worse for me, didn't do much with mental anxiety, and modestly elevated mood.

5-HTP is lauded as the "SSRI lite", but to me it's more of an "SSRI sh*te". Of course, YMMV.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

robertz said:


> I buy mine from iherb, Now Foods brand, 100mg. I've tried others but that one is the most effective. If your main problem is anxiety 100mg upong arising will help for sure. If you feel drowsy you can take it before bed time. Don't forget to take some B6, so a potent multivitamin is a must.


Interesting... I was just reading about this Now foods supplement and planning on trying to buy it soon. The one I want is their 5-HTP blend with L-tyrosine, and it also has some B vitamins as well. I am trying to ween myself off of medication, and take something more natural instead. But I'm not sure if St. Johns Wort is the way to go, or something else, like 5-HTP.

Are you still experiencing positive results? Did you use meds before, or do you use them now (while supplementing)?


----------



## Anxious Anonymous (Jan 11, 2011)

*it's all about dosage*

I tried 5-HTP for anxiety for 2 weeks (100 mg/day). I was also taking vitamins, including a B-complex w/ 6000% of DRV B-6. The last few days, I felt really HIGH. It seemed like I had high blood pressure, and my heart felt strange. Needless to say, I've stopped. Even though it did help with anxiety while my serotonin levels were "ramping up".

Since then, I've seen people on forums that need as low as 25 mg/day for anxiety, with side effects above that. I've also read of people having different experiences when combining with B-6. Basically, B-6 accelerates conversion of 5-HTP into serotonin. So, you get more serotonin, and probably more in the body, where it causes damage rather than making it to your brain where you need it.

Trying 5-HTP again at 50 mg (25 mg in morning, 25 mg before bed), with no B-6. On second day, waiting for result :no.


----------

